# Deep art fun



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

The game is to guess the original artworks, here are some easy ones.















You get one point from the original painting and another for the style. Anyone can post.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The first is that fake Leonardo...


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

^
Lol

The second is Klimt's Athena


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

One point each.

Next round, double points for the third one:


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

First guy to earn 4 points gets the unofficial title of "visionary", for 8 "eagle eyes", and so on.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

The last one..Odilon Redon perhaps. He liked painting the sea creatures, and imaginary undersea paintings though this looks less flat than his other undersea themed art...so not betting on it, but miracles happen.First, Schinkel set for Mozart's Magic flute.. second Dali


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Odilon Redon is the correct style 2 points, 1 point each for the rest. Thusfar Marinera with 5 points is our first "Visionary".


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)




----------

